# Camo4u Launches new Camoskinz vinyl camo wraps for ATVs and Trucks



## Camoskinz (Apr 20, 2011)

For those who might be interested:

Camo4u launches a new brand of camo wraps for trucks, ATVs, boats, and guns called CAMOSKINZ. Using the most durable inks and laminates along with 3M materials, the new Camoskinz are the only camo vehicle graphics that come with a lifetime warranty against fading. 

Camoskinz also offer the largest selection of licensed camo patterns including Mossy Oak Graphics, Realtree, Fishouflage, Avery, Advantage, Natural Gear, and the US Army camo.

Packages include full camo wraps for vehicles or custom sized camo accent stripes and graphics. Bulk material is also available in full rolls of camo vinyl. 

For more information - visit http://www.camoskinz.com


----------



## Camoskinz (Apr 20, 2011)

............


----------



## blasterak (Aug 21, 2008)

Cool stuff, I wonder how Mossy oak snow camo would look on my four wheeler. Might be placing an order soon! Are these easy to apply?


----------



## Camoskinz (Apr 20, 2011)

Yes - we provide all the tools and instructions needed. The snow camo does look sharp on a 4-wheeler.


----------



## arrowshot (Sep 5, 2007)

sweet


----------



## Camoskinz (Apr 20, 2011)

.........


----------



## Camoskinz (Apr 20, 2011)

...................


----------



## Camoskinz (Apr 20, 2011)

Thanks arrowshot....


----------



## arrowshot (Sep 5, 2007)

yep....


----------



## Camoskinz (Apr 20, 2011)

arrowshot said:


> yep....


...............


----------



## Camoskinz (Apr 20, 2011)

..................


----------



## Camoskinz (Apr 20, 2011)

Camoskinz said:


> For those who might be interested:
> 
> Camo4u launches a new brand of camo wraps for trucks, ATVs, boats, and guns called CAMOSKINZ. Using the most durable inks and laminates along with 3M materials, the new Camoskinz are the only camo vehicle graphics that come with a lifetime warranty against fading.
> 
> ...


Just added a bunch of new camo patterns to pick from...


----------



## jaclinto (Jun 1, 2005)

new camo patterns being added for 2018


----------

